# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  لقاء سمو الامير حسن على قناة الجزيرة ...

## غسان

_سموالامير حسن بن طلال رئيس منتدى الفكر العربي ضيف قناة الجزيرة ...._  

_لقاء يتحدث به سموه عن غزة وعن الوضع العربي الراهن ..._

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور غسان
جاري التحميل

----------


## محمد العزام

انا حضرت اللقاء وكان رائع بالفعل وخاصة عند ما حكى سمو الامير عن اخر سؤال عندما سئل هل العرب ضعفاء ام استضعفوا انفسهم فكان رده بانهم استضعفوا انفسهم 

مشكور غسان

----------


## غسان

_وانا حضرت اللقاء مباشر ... وظل ببالي انزله على المنتدى .._
_ لانه يحمل الكثير ..  من رجل مثقف بصورة غير طبيعية ..._ 

_مشكورين على المرور .._

----------


## عُبادة

thanx ghassan

----------


## Tiem

طول عمره كبير وصاحب كلمة حق تنقال ما يستهان فيه وكلام متقفن اتمنى بفكره وباسم الفكر العربي يستطيع عبور نحو الاستقلال والتحرير والله يحميه ويديمه
تقبل مني تعليقي ومروري
تيم

----------


## غسان

_مشكورين على المرور شباب ..._

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا_

----------


## غسان

_العفو ... مشكورين على المرور .._

----------

